# 90 pickup with the ka24E engine wont start



## scoobersman (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a 90 pickup with the ka24E engine and the timing chain went through the cover so i replaced it and had the head machined. I also put on a new timing set, new head set, new egr valve, new distributor, new motor mounts, new fuel lines, new fuel filter, new fuel rail and injectors and and fuel pressure regulator, new thermostat, new water pump, and new plugs wires cap and rotor. It still dont want to fire can anyone help me with this? My truck has been down since thanksgiving weekend and I need it back up and running.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm guessing you've double check all the work verifying that timing marks are on, all connections are correct and the plug wires are correct, distributor isnt a 180 out( not sure if its possible on this eng), have you check the crank sensor?


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree with Dave's reply above start with valve timing. ignition. spark, gas and compression good luck


----------



## scoobersman (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah i have and all marks are set right and the distubutor came outta a running truck when i put it in mine the only othe rthing i can think of would be gettin the air outta the gas lines and then hook it back up or a crossed gas line and then if it runs the idle is bad could it be a bad Idle Air Control Valve and solonoid


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Have you tried spraying some starter fluid in the intake system? you can remove a vacuum hose and spray some in there. If it starts at least you will have some idea what to do next.


----------



## scoobersman (Feb 21, 2007)

i switched the lines that is what it was but it wont idle right at all now what could that be


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try setting the timing back to beginning and then retime the oil pump shaft...


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

do you have spark? Do you have fuel?


----------



## scoobersman (Feb 21, 2007)

i have spark and i have fuel it runs but when u get push on the gas pedal it dont reve up worth a crap and it dont let ya drive it at all so could it be the timming that is off and if so what marks do i go by to get it back to where it needs to be


----------



## scoobersman (Feb 21, 2007)

does anyone have a diagram of the timing marks and what the advancement is on my the KA engine


----------

